# Cost of production per t-shirt



## Vinci

If I make a survey of the direct cost of production (±) to make a t-shirt I come to:

T-shirts American Apparel (without VAT): €5,20 per shirt
Screenprinting (without VAT): €2 p.shirt 
Envelope (without VAT): €0,35
Payment Service Provider/ Paypal: €1 per shirt 

This makes: costs per shirt (without VAT): €8,55
VAT p. shirt (in Holland 19%) at a selling-price of €22: €4,18

Sellingprice t-shirt - costs - VAT (€22 - €8,55 - €4,18): €9,27 

So this makes about €9,27 profit per t-shirt. But then there are the indirect costs, like webhosting, designer a.s.o.

What do you think of this calculation? Is it realistic? Is it similar to your costs? Is it worth starting a t-shirt-webstore (the average t-shirtcompany does not really sell many t-shirts a month, I understand when I read this forum)? Do you have advices to diminish the costs? Etc.

Thanks.


----------



## theonerich

my advise would be not to stick just to selling on the web. if you're using american apparel you're using good quality shirts. make sure the print quality is fgood, stick a decent label in it and approach a few shops that sell independant designers. 

as far as i can see, the internet is not the most profitable way to sell shirts, i have my site so people can find out about my clothing but it's never going to be my primary income. 

also if you're based in europe, try and find shops in london, and other capitals. just do some research and weigh up your market. t-shirts sell in some london stores for up to £90. (shops like Browns fashion in south molton street)


----------



## Vinci

Thanks, Theonerich. My first step would be selling on the internet without own label, and then selling as a wholesale. But indeed, why shouldn't I do it both from the beginning, with own label in the neck? What do you think about the price I could demand from retailers, when I sell the t-shirts for €22 online?


----------



## theonerich

tell me a bit more about your operation? do you have a site?

first of all, in my opinion, if you have a good quality base shirt, good designs, and you're actually doing something a bit different from other brands then you can easily charge 20-30 euros. the problem is, there is a massive amount of competition on the internet, look at www.didgitalgravel.com for example, there are few sites better and they have a massive range. they're affordable and great quality. 

like i say though, i don't think this is easy to do for small operations. the reality of it is that whether you sell for 10 euros, 20 euros, or 30 euros, you'll only sell as many shirts as your advertising will alow. for example, this forum is not the kind of place you'll sell your shirts, try skate forums, music forums, try hanging outside gigs, clubs and make sure you're always wearing one of your own shirts. 

find stylists, hair dressers, t.v and media people, magazines etc and be prepared to give away alot of shirts!!!!!!!!

as for retail, shops who sell clothing will use a mark up of anything between 2.5 to3 times the cost price. make sure you make your profit but don't compromise the quality of your product to keep it cheap. understand your competition and do some serious advertising.


----------



## Vinci

No I do not have a site yet. I'm still in the preparationphase. But I'm on my way. 
I keep your information in my head. Concerning relabeling: I started a new thread, although it is not a new subject ...


----------



## Vinci

I think it's a pity that this subject is discussed by just 2 people, and I am wondering why. Don't other people care about the costs a.s.o.? Can't believe that ...


----------



## Twinge

Well, I have a hard time determining how the costs would match up with you since you're in the Netherlands. Different suppliers of most of the products on top of the differing currency makes it both a tough and fairly pointless comparison, I think.


----------



## Chickenwiredwill

I've been reading through some of the comments and its interesting stuff. My site was created just by chance, and has grown as an extension to the actual sculputures. The pricing listed sounds about right, the difficulty is marketing. I'm guessing we are all in the scenario that a marketing budget is a dream. I think leg work is going to be the way forward.


----------



## cameo

Most designers just go with the flow, the cost in producing is a rule of thumb kinda thing. The shirts we buy aren't always the same in style, color or price, so it's common to see designers make notes in their business charts.
I've only seen designers go out of their way to comment on the cost of t- shirt production if they have decided to expand their business to more expensive garments.
Or for high tech printing, which is usually the case.
In some cases I've seen this done when a business has cropped their inventory to make room for fashions ranging from jeans to swim wear. Which is a different market, regarding printing techniques and advertising.
I wouldn't know what they would be up against in the marketing aspect, but I'm sure the cost would be much more than for t- shirts alone.


----------



## shirtboy

Vinci,

The folks on this forum seem to be pretty good about not weighing in on a thread if they do not have anything they can add to it.

I think there is a disconnect for me in that I don't know what a Euro is worth in US dollars, and that means I am going to have to find that out to have a decent response to your question. Then I am going to have to convert every one of your figures. I also have no idea what VAT or a.s.o is.

It's not that no one cares about your question, but you may get more response if you also include the equivalent costs in other currencies beside the Euro. You can't expect a high level of response to your complex question if it requires a lot of extra work to do so...

You may get a lot of uninformed responses that don't make a lot of sense if we feel guilty that we aren't participating


----------



## ragaventra

hi hello , i am venkat from india , where can i get software for costing tshirts , pls help meout ...


----------



## ragaventra

i need free software for calculating the cost for tshirts , pls help me out


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

I think if you search the boards you will find this topic and others like it discussed frequently.


----------



## ino

VAT means a value added tax and a.s.o maybe means and so on. At the moment I think that the EURO is worth about 1us and 30 cents.


----------



## jshade

it cost like like 12.22 just get one shirt ready to shipped. If i sell them for 26 bucks im not
that much profit-what should i do?


----------



## MotherTees

You know , that is a great profit margin for a unbranded label. I think we think this is a get rich quick sort of deal. It takes time to develop a label, sometimes years. you'll get where you want to be with patience. 

chin up


----------



## more-wear

i am new here, and just trying to get my own shop organised, im practically working till about 3 am everyday trying to get all the costs (for promo stuff too.. badges, tags & packaging)

im from Malta (bet half you guys dont know where it is)
but im working in Dublin. the cheapest quotes i got are from the US as below:

1 col screen prints on Hense tees Qty 100 came about $7.60 each

>>thats €4.9

what do u think?


Just one last thing, if you guys need to change any currency XE.com - The World's Favorite Currency and Foreign Exchange Site is the best i have used.


----------



## Slydaug

MotherTees said:


> You know , that is a great profit margin for a unbranded label. I think we think this is a get rich quick sort of deal. It takes time to develop a label, sometimes years. you'll get where you want to be with patience.
> 
> chin up


What you say is very true. Thank you very much for that reminder to be patient. Sometimes it's not easy.

Slydaug


----------



## tolga

more-wear said:


> im from Malta (bet half you guys dont know where it is)
> but im working in Dublin. the cheapest quotes i got are from the US as below:
> 
> 1 col screen prints on Hense tees Qty 100 came about $7.60 each
> 
> >>thats €4.9
> 
> what do u think?
> 
> 
> Just one last thing, if you guys need to change any currency XE.com - The World's Favorite Currency and Foreign Exchange Site is the best i have used.


Helloo to Malta,

$7,60 cost of printing per tees (qu 100).. It is realy too much there.

5 col screen print cost $1,7 in Turkey quantity :100


----------



## more-wear

tolga said:


> Helloo to Malta,
> 
> $7,60 cost of printing per tees (qu 100).. It is realy too much there.
> 
> 5 col screen print cost $1,7 in Turkey quantity :100


Hey Tolga, tks for your post.

what tees do u print on, i want AA or something that fits the same? i need 1 & 2 col prints.

in the quote that i mentioned above it also included removing old tags & screen printing new ones on the inside neck in 1 col

can you email me on [email protected]

spk soon & tks
matt


----------

